# KC Herf - Poll for the date



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I am thinking, depending on the responses, we could do a smaller crowd on the 25th of August, and then have the bigger one on the 22nd of September with the out of towners around.

August 25th should be before football season gets off, and 22 Sept is a really weak slate of games in the BigXII, but if there were any good national games, we could have them turn the TV's too them.

Recommended time would be, say, 4 pm to 10 pm? Depending on how much fun everyone is having?


----------



## Tappy (Jul 25, 2007)

I think I could do the 22nd, Aug 25th is the first weekend after classes start again it'll probably be pretty crazy.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I voted "Both" .... I think I could pull either/or/both ... as long as life does not mess with me too much.

I'm *really* looking forward to this !!!


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> I voted "Both" .... I think I could pull either/or/both ... as long as life does not mess with me too much.
> 
> I'm *really* looking forward to this !!!


Me too! I can get away from my bs for a day and enjoy MULTIPLE good smokes in a single sitting, man wouldn't that be awesome. What do you think of the times listed monsoon?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I think the times look great, brother .... I went ahead & PM'd cigar_joel, IHT, JHawk, Oog Oog & pistol as well.

 Hope you don't mind


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

monsoon said:


> I think the times look great, brother .... I went ahead & PM'd cigar_joel, IHT, JHawk, Oog Oog & pistol as well.
> 
> Hope you don't mind


I thought pistol moved to Utah?
I would like to make it to both. It all depends on my work schedule and if I'm not out of town working.
Where? Fox and Hound?


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Won't make Aug 25 due to a family event. Sep 22 is wide open.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> I thought pistol moved to Utah?
> I would like to make it to both. It all depends on my work schedule and if I'm not out of town working.
> Where? Fox and Hound?


I have to call and make sure the manager is cool with it still, but yeah, Fox and Hound.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> I think the times look great, brother .... I went ahead & PM'd cigar_joel, IHT, JHawk, Oog Oog & pistol as well.
> 
> Hope you don't mind


Um, I absolutely do not mind. The more, the smokier!


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

For shits and giggles, here is a link to their corporate website. Note the bottom right hand corner...

http://www.tentcorp.com/index.php


----------



## RLembke (Jun 28, 2006)

I _might_ be able to make the Aug 25 date. My son's birthday is that day and we are having a party for him the following day. The response I receive may be a little cold to asking for that evening out.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like either one is possible for me right now.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I probably wouldn't be able to attend on August 25th. That is the Litto Gomez event at the Outlaw in North KC. I am a huge La Flor fan and will want to spend most of the day there. Although I could stop by on my way home and say howdy to everyone!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if i don't have a new job soon, i won't be able to attend either one. 
the first one, i'll be in Idaho. the second one, i'll be in Hawaii.
if i do have another job, which i was hoping to have one by now and not be in California, then i'd attend both.

where are you all talking about hosting it? fox & hound on metcalf?

ps - i didn't vote. don't want to and then not be able to show up to either.



monsoon said:


> I think the times look great, brother .... I went ahead & PM'd cigar_joel, IHT, JHawk, Oog Oog & pistol as well.
> 
> Hope you don't mind


theres some guys from cigarweekly that might be interested in this as well.
when i get more time, and a network connection at work where i'm at, i'll post a link over there to this topic.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Have fun fellas, wish I could be there!


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Alright then, lets make it official...thread link to follow.


----------

